# Change background image



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

So I occasionally see screenshots of Uber driver's profile with cool background pic. Where do you change that?


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Click on your profile pic, and your profile will pop up, you should see a pencil in the UPPER right hand corner..click it to change it...


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

chris.nella2 said:


> Click on your profile pic, and your profile will pop up, you should see a pencil in the UPPER right hand corner..click it to change it...


Hmmm...not seeing it. The only option I see is to change the actual profile picture...(the only pencil I see is to the lower left of my profile picture)


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

my fault, click the little square in the upper right corner...next screen should say " choose wallpaper"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It’s there, I just tried this after seeing this thread. I now have houses behind me. After you get to your profile pic, in the upper right is a wallpaper icon, tap that.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> It's there, I just tried this after seeing this thread. I now have houses behind me.


BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

I might be stoopid, but I don't see any square either...are you guys using the new app? I'm still on the old one.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

stanigu said:


> I might be stoopid, but I don't see any square either...are you guys using the new app? I'm still on the old one.


There's you're problem. It's in the new app.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Bummer. With all the negative feedback about the new app, I'm still holding off....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Resistance is futile.


----------

